

EdgeRank: How Facebook Determines What Appears in the News Feed - fezzl
http://www.getelastic.com/edgerank-explained/

======
taliesinb
I had a group dinner with Albert-László Barabási a few weeks ago and had the
opportunity to ask him to what extent modern social network services like
Twitter and Facebook were employing network science under the covers. He was
pretty skeptical that they were doing anything that interesting.

Which is certainly bourn out by this article.

My gut feeling is that of all of them, LinkedIn is doing the most interesting
things, perhaps because it has the biggest stake in actually understanding the
relationships between graph-distant members. With their more ad-oriented
models, Facebook and Twitter have much lower fruit available to them in the
form of mining user product sentiment and likely ad demographic.

